# Research Project - Social media use in competitive bodybuilders



## Chad O'Sullivan (Jun 13, 2021)

My name is Chad O'Sullivan and I am studying MSc Sport and Exercise Psychology at Manchester Metropolitan University.

My research project is 'Social media use in competitive bodybuilders'. The project's overall aim is to explore the perceptions of the impact social media has on competitive bodybuilders. Interviews (zoom, skype, Microsoft teams or telephone) will be conducted to see if social media influences diet, workout, physique, how bodybuilders view themselves etc.

Would any competitive bodybuilders be interested in taking part?

I look forward to your response. Have a great day.

My email is [email protected] for further details


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How you getting on Chad? I would have thought competitive bodybuilders wouldn't be interested in social media in the areas you have stated, apart from how they veiw themselves. Some have more front than Blackpool, so may post pictures of themselves on Social media but that's it. Could be wrong, but I would not used social media for any of it and it would not influence me either.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Brian Multigym said:


> How you getting on Chad? I would have thought competitive bodybuilders wouldn't be interested in social media in the areas you have stated, apart from how they veiw themselves. Some have more front than Blackpool, so may post pictures of themselves on Social media but that's it. Could be wrong, but I would not used social media for any of it and it would not influence me either.


I totally agree tbh, I think if social media influenced ours bodybuilding, then it would just be a passing trend, as that seems to be the main area of social movement in social media, just constant passing trends, bodybuilder this week, dancer the next, musician the next. Lol no harm in it, but professional bodybuilders as @Brian said are literally just posting pics, if using social media at all. Being a great bodybuilder requires focus and dedication from within, not from without so much. It's like you see these people looking for motivation 24-7, they will not be successful bodybuilders as they lack that self flowing inward motivation.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Also, it's okay to be honest about who the research is for, we don't have any issues with the Dharma Initiative, and they don't have any issues with us.


----------

